# Back with a little suprise! Update page 8



## rainbows_x

Well ladies, I am joining you once again! I got my suprise bfp this afternoon!

I am extremely scared as I have had numerous miscarriages & the father isn't over the moon, but I'll cope :flower:

I already have a little girl, who is 18 months & I *think* I am due in November!


----------



## Megananna

CONGRATS & good luck :flower:


----------



## blamesydney

Oh wow! I hope everything goes swimmingly! :hugs:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Congrats on your pregnancy!

I'm Katie, nineteen and 24 weeks pregnant with my little girl :flower:

Good luck with your pregnancy and PM me if you want to chat anytime.

Also your little girl is really cute :)


----------



## lehcaR

Congratulations love, Happy and healthy 9 months to you xox


----------



## rainbows_x

Megananna said:


> CONGRATS & good luck :flower:

Thankyou! When are you due?



blamesydney said:


> Oh wow! I hope everything goes swimmingly! :hugs:

Thanks me too, I am just a bag of nerves right now!



MumToBe2012 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> I'm Katie, nineteen and 24 weeks pregnant with my little girl :flower:
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancy and PM me if you want to chat anytime.
> 
> Also your little girl is really cute :)

Thankyou, she is adorable! Can't wait for her to be a big sister! :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow! congrats


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## lil_mama_415

you can do it CONGRATS im shelby i'm 19 and 23 weeks pregnant with my little girl!!!!!!!!!!! happy and healthy nine months if you need anything let me know


----------



## X__Kimberly

Aww congrats<3 :) & wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :)

I'm Kimberly,18 & have a 3 week old son named Jayden


----------



## irmastar

congrats!! and good luck


----------



## Abby_

I saw you post on a thread and then saw your new ticker!
Congratulations! :dance:
I bet Ava is going to love a little brother or sister!
:hugs:


----------



## KateyCakes

Congratulations hun! Wishing you all the luck in the world & a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Amber4

Aww. So happy for you! Congrats Donna :flow:


----------



## beanzz

Yaaay congrats!!!


----------



## Mummy1995

Good luck hun! I hope it all goes to plan this time around! :) x


----------



## samisshort

Yay congrats! :) Hope you have a happy and healthy 40 weeks :flower:


----------



## youngmummy27

Congratulations!


----------



## leoniebabey

welcome to the preggo bus ;) lol nah but congrats hun i hope all goes well im due october so your not too far behind me.


----------



## mommy2bee416

Congratulations :)
I'm Preshus, 18 and 33 weeks pregnant with a little boy


----------



## emmylou92

Congratulations Donna, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!

So many second timers!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oooh Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Donna!! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## lola_90

Congratulations :)

Hope everything goes well :flower:


----------



## LittlePeople

Congratulations Donna! I've just found out I'm pregnant too - not sure when I'm due yet though! xx


----------



## jl.

Aw how lovely! I'm sure he will come round! He's got 9 months hehe. Congrats! x


----------



## GemmaLeanne

congrats and welcome back donna! :hi:

theres a few of us who were here when you were last, who have returned :haha:

i blame B&B for being so addictive :haha:

anyway, fingers crossed for a H&H 9 months for you :hugs:
xx


----------



## 17thy

I already said this in another thread, but congrats!


----------



## Hannah :)

Aww! Brilliant news :) Congrats!

X


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congratulations Donna! Take it easy and I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months! :hugs:


----------



## Harli

Oooh, congrats! Hope all turns out well for you. :hugs:


----------



## Linzi_x

i hope you have a healthy, happy pregnancy :)


----------



## fl00b

eeeeek congrats hun! i've seen your little girl on facebook and she's absolutely gorgeous! x


----------



## Jessy16

Congratulations!


----------



## HellBunny

Aww congrats, a sibling for Ava! happy & healthy 9 months :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats xx


----------



## rainbows_x

:cry:

I just did a test, got this;
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/fff.jpg

I wiped after and I'm starting to bleed a little :(


----------



## fl00b

aww hun :( :hugs: have you tried taking another one? i took 3 tests + got a positive followed by a negative followed by another positive, how bad's the bleeding? :(


----------



## rainbows_x

fl00b said:


> aww hun :( :hugs: have you tried taking another one? i took 3 tests + got a positive followed by a negative followed by another positive, how bad's the bleeding? :(

Atm it's pink discharge with a tiny spot of blood. I got two positive and this is my first negative. I will take another tomorrow but I think it was a chemical :(


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm just so upset. I know it's not the best time to have a baby, but after everything that has happened this past few months with the depression etc I was so happy :(


----------



## Amber4

Awww Donna. I hope it's not a chemical :hugs: so sorry xxx


----------



## Jessy16

Hopefully tomorrow it'll be positive :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs:


----------



## beanzz

Sorry to hear :hugs: really hope it's just a false negative. Xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey hunny, so sorry to hear about your previous miscarriages, I've had 6 so I understand how it can all feel. 
Im very nervous too!
I see you stick with Tesco Value tests, they've always been the one's I use :thumbup: Could the test be like that because you took it in the afternoon and it's early days so it's very diluted? Fx'd this is it for you! PM if you want to chat hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## lola_90

I am so sorry hun, really hope things work out okay

lok after yourself :flower:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Try and stay hopeful :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Well I've had no bleeding since. I put on a pad & nothing :shrug: Cramps have eased too.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's a great sign hunny! f'xd it stays away.

Any chance you can get seen by Dr's at all?


----------



## KateyCakes

:( So sorry hun xx


----------



## emmylou92

Could be impantation bleeding. Fxed!


----------



## fl00b

i hope it is just implantation bleeding! :hugs: take another test tomorrow + update us hun =) got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Amber4

Implantation bleeding? I know you got a negative but maybe try again in a few days if nothing else happens? FX for you though :hugs: you should go see a doc too xx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hope your okay!


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks girls, absolutely nothing since so I'm still holding out hope for tomorrow. x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## rainbows_x

Yep, with fmu. xx


----------



## Jessy16

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Melibu90

Hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

fingers crossed everything is okay x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

F'xd! Will be looking for that 'positive' ;) upddate tomorrow :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I've got severe stomach & back cramps that come and go every 5/10 minutes. Still no bleeding, dunno what to do :(


----------



## MumToBe2012

I had severe stomach cramps when I was about 5 weeks but went for a scan and everything was fine and doctor thought it must have been implantation.

I think you should go and see your doctor!


----------



## rainbows_x

They feel the EXACT same as when I was pregnant with Ava. FOB called a ambulance and I was in for a week.

I'm on my own atm and FOB has Ava, would ring out of hours doctor but have no credit. I might request a NHS call back if it happens again. I feel okay-ish atm.


----------



## leoniebabey

:hugs:do you have a walk in center anywhere nearby maybe you could pop there in the morning ?


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Ahh goodluck for tomorrow :)


----------



## Amber4

See the doc tomorrow or if things get any worse or get the NHS to give you a ring. They can advise you on what's best to do. :hugs: x


----------



## rainbows_x

I do, I get paid tomorrow so will get credit and make a doctors appointment though as the walk in centre is always busy and crap. Haven't had the pain again yet. xx


----------



## babymomma37

:hugs: I had bad bleeding around 7 weeks and again around 10 weeks. My doctor even told me "not to blame myself" he pretty much told me i had miscarried but everything worked out fine. I would get checked if i was you if you can get to a hospital just in case it could be tube pregnancy and that can be serious. I really hope everything i okay...

Fingers crossed for your sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats sweet! x


----------



## rainbows_x

babymomma37 said:


> :hugs: I had bad bleeding around 7 weeks and again around 10 weeks. My doctor even told me "not to blame myself" he pretty much told me i had miscarried but everything worked out fine. I would get checked if i was you if you can get to a hospital just in case it could be tube pregnancy and that can be serious. I really hope everything i okay...
> 
> Fingers crossed for your sticky bean :dust:

Thanks. Yeah the reason I was bought in last time was because they thought it was ectopic but everything was fine. It doesn't feel like any of my other miscarriages. I have had another negative pregnancy tet, but it was another Tesco, which gave me negative with Ava when I was clearly pregnant, so dunno what to think.


----------



## leoniebabey

will keep my fingers crossed for you. i've had bleeding this time (had none with morgan) so it can happen and still be alright. Stay positive i know it's hard. x


----------



## leoniebabey

Just saw above post maybe try a different brand ? x


----------



## Amber4

Try Superdrug ones if you can get there tomorrow. They really good x


----------



## irmastar

:hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Really hope everything is ok hun, i had bleeding this time but none whatsoever with Jayden, thinking of you xx


----------



## imprfcttense

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, hon! Hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

Just started bleeding heavily and have agonizing cramps.


----------



## 17thy

:hugs2: :hug: I'm so sorry. Are you calling the doctor?


----------



## rainbows_x

Requested a call back from NHS Direct, this hurts so fucking bad


----------



## rainbows_x

Ah god this is so painfull


----------



## Mellie1988

:hugs: Donna, thinking of you hun, i'm so sorry :( 

xxx


----------



## Amber4

So sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm so scared, this pain can't be normal,they feel like labour pains!

It's in mt back, belly and down my legs, I am rocking on the floor/against the ofa and sitting against the radiator. It's constant but everyt 5 mins it gets awful and I end up crying/moaning/screaming.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im sorry to hear your in so much pain, you should go to A&E hunny, as whatever the reason you shouldn't be in such severe pain... stay strong hunny :hugs: xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm stil waiting on the NHS call back as I won't be able to walk to hospital like this. Been toliet and it's getting worse and now with clots.


----------



## 17thy

I really hope they get back with you. Where's Ava? Can fob help?


----------



## rainbows_x

17thy said:


> I really hope they get back with you. Where's Ava? Can fob help?

Ava is with FOB. Apparently they aim to call back within a hour, it's been over an hour


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Poor you hunny, Have you tried having a bath just to try and see if that eases the pain?

...I do hope everything turns out to be ok :hugs: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Phoning ambulance


----------



## sophxx

Did nhs direct ring back. Are yiu loosing slot of blood you need to get checked over there's not much they can do for you apart from pain relief. X


----------



## rainbows_x

Ambulance is coming


----------



## 17thy

i hope they get you some help hun, try to take it easy. :hugs2:


----------



## blamesydney

Oh no, I really hope everything is alright. :nope:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:hugs: Hope everything turns out ok :flower: keep us updated when you can :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

:hugs: xx


----------



## fl00b

aww hun i'm so sorry :nope: will be thinking of you, update us when you can lovey :hugs:


----------



## Lydiarose

this is such a shame :( :hugs: i hope so much things start picking up for u soon xxxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm home... Not pregnent anymore.


----------



## fl00b

aw hun i'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## blamesydney

I'm sooooo sorry. :hugs: Did they say what happened?


----------



## leoniebabey

soo sorry to hear hun :hugs: xx


----------



## beanzz

:hugs: So sorry to hear. :flow:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## 17thy

:hugs2: I'm sorry for your loss :(


----------



## lola_90

So sorry hun :flower:

Really take care of yourself x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: x


----------



## AirForceWife7

So sorry, Donna .. hugs to you :hugs: x


----------



## KatVM

I'm Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

Hugs


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:hugs: my thoughts are with you hunny xxx


----------



## KiwiMOM

:hugs:


----------



## snowfia

So sorry hun, hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

Stopping by to say im thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm ok, thanks for the concern. xxx


----------

